# tetracycline



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya,
i was just wondering if anyone on the forum has used tetracycline, if so does it work and how would u give it.

as i would like to get some as a back up but i dont really know which capsules to get, ive found these ones, are these right?

http://medi-vetrx.com/Fish-Cycline-Fort ... FUJD76.htm

x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used it for fish.It was impregnated into the fish food as a pose to being a straight capsule or tablet.It didn't work for the fish.I think because, as with the mice you are stabbing in the dark as to whats actually wrong.I think often they have viral infections not bacterial,hence the lack of response to treatment.Thats the only tiny bit of info I can offer.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

no thats ok hun i understand what ur saying, id just heard that a few people had used it in the case of baytril not working and have found it to work, i just thought itd be worth having as a back up, if heaven forbid any of mine should become poorly  x


----------

